# Trikot/Shirt ohne Taschen am Rücken



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Trikot OHNE Taschen am Rücken, da ich immer Rucksack trage und die dann nerven...

Von Maloja wüsste ich was, aber Alternativen wären mal schön 
Gern: bunt, möglichst wenig Muster, mit kurzen Armen, im T-Shirt-Schnitt...
Ungern: Rosa Blümchen Look


Was habt ihr da so zu bieten?


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2012)

Sportladen -> an der Radbekleidung vorbei laufen und z.B. bei den Lauf- oder Outdoorklamotten schauen

oder Freeride-Trikots, die haben meistens auch keine Taschen hinten, dafür viel zu oft "Schlafanzug-Look"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2012)

ja, mit einem "normalen" Sporttrikot hab ich es mal probiert, aber da ist der Stoff schon wieder so fein, der macht das mit dem Rucksack nicht lange mit


----------



## Elmo66 (9. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich kenne nur die Firma "Fanfiluca", die auch Trikots ohne Rueckentaschen anbieten...vielleicht findest du das was passendes

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2012)

da gibt's auch solche und solche.
Ich hab auch ein paar Lauf T-Shirts, bei denen der Stoff von der Qualität her stabiler ist als bei so manchem CC-Fahrrad-Hemdchen. Am besten ist halt wenn man es mal anfassen kann vor man kauft. Zumindest mal im Geschäft befühlen, falls der Preis nicht stimmt kann man sich ja einfach den Namen/Hersteller merken und nach Hause zum Computer gehen 
Ansonsten halt wirklich mal in der Freeride-Abteilung (Fox, Sombrio, Oakley, O'Neal, Troy Lee Designs .... um ein paar Hersteller zu nennen) schauen. Hibike hat viel von dem Kram. Ist mir aber meistens für die Qualität zu teuer, hat ein zu affiges Design, und ist zu flatterig geschnitten.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2012)

ja, knalleng müssen die nicht sein, aber schön geschnitten schon... Schlabberlook muss nicht sein 

Fanfiluca: ja nu... das ist leider nicht mein Fall  Aber eigentlich ne gute Idee, ich soll ja viel herumlaufen hat der Doc gesagt, gehe ich doch mal durch die Geschäfte...


----------



## Tatü (9. Februar 2012)

Soll das Trikot vorne einen Reissverschluß zum lüften haben?


----------



## wildbiker (9. Februar 2012)

Hab das hier von Platzangst günstig bekommen, hat auch keine Rückentaschen....

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ora-Girls-Jersey-2009-weiss-SALE-::15454.html

gibs auch in gelb
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...dora-Girls-Jersey-2009-gelb-SALE-::15455.html


----------



## mangolassi (9. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht sowas?







Oder Outdoor/Kletter Shirts sollten doch auch was aushalten, die sind ja auch mit Rucksäcken unterwegs.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (9. Februar 2012)

Ich hab letztes Jahr welche von Fox gekauft. 
Haben keine Taschen und sind nicht knall eng aber auch nicht sehr weit und ohne Taschen. Die Serie heisst/hiess glaub ich Gaia oder so ähnlich.

Ich zieh die echt gerne an.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2012)

@mangolassi: ja das hab ich vorhin auch entdeckt und schwanke gerade zwischen: _total super_ oder _ojeenein_ 

Fox: guck ich

Platzangst: DIe sind mir zu schnörkelig  

Mal schauen was Zimtstern so bringt, da kommt ja angeblich demnächst was für Mädels...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (9. Februar 2012)

Vaude hat einige ohne Taschen, Platzangst vielleicht bei der neuen Kollektion( ca. ab 1. März), Zimtstern oder auch Qloom die in ihrer neuen Kollektion Freeride Klamotten haben, Scott hat ein oder 2.......


----------



## Menuett (9. Februar 2012)

Ich werf noch IXS in den Raum...


----------



## Tatü (9. Februar 2012)

Wie ist es hiermit:





oder sind es zu viele Schnörkel?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2012)

Ach geht eigentlich... Müsste man mal in natura sehen  danke!


----------



## nikl69 (9. Februar 2012)

iXs hatte ich glatt vergessen 

Hier kann man sich die neuen Teile von Qloon weil anschauen:
http://www.qloom.ch/de/style-konfigurator
Ich warne aber vor....seeeehr farbig  Die Teile für Freeride heißen "Tweedheads" und "Umina"


----------



## blutbuche (14. Februar 2012)

o´neal ,  race face , sombrio , platzangst , maloja , sunshine , fox .... die liste ist beliebig verlängerbar ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Februar 2012)

diese Liste habe ich natürlich schon abgegrast... ich hatte auf "konkretere" Tipps gehofft...

im Sportladen bin ich auch nicht fündig geworden, es wird wohl mal wieder ein teures Malojateil, die gefallen mir vom Schnitt/Stoff her einfach am besten


----------



## illi3384 (14. Februar 2012)

Die Hausmarke von Stadler bietet z. T auch wrelche ohne Rückentaschen an.
Damit bin ich super zufrieden, obwohl sich der Stoff erstmal recht dünn anfühlt.

Oder auf die Gefahr hin böse Antworten zu bekommen.
Die großen  Discounter mit A... Oder L... Bieten mehrmals im Jahr "Sport- Shirts" an.
robust und angenehm zu tragen, nicht knalleng aber auch nicht schlabberig.
Farblich auch ok.
Mein Lieblingsteil, aller Vorurteile zum Trotz!


----------



## Hofbiker (15. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht findest du hier was passendes!


----------



## at021971 (15. Februar 2012)

Die Rotwild Trikots haben mit Ausnahme der Team Trikots eigentlich keine der typischen offenen und außenliegenden Rückentaschen. Die Taschen sind hingegen innenliegend und mit einem Reißverschluß zu öffnen. Der Reißverschluß verläut entweder horizonal mittig oder seitlich horizontal bzw. vertikal. Dadurch tragen sie nicht auf und stören auch bei einem Rucksack nicht. Direkt von Rotwild bekommt man sie hier: http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.php?list=BEKLEIDUNG_WOMEN 

Man kann sie aber auch bei www.r-wild.de und www.otto-bikes.de bekommen. Das ist jeweils der gleiche Anbieter. Auch www.fun-corner.de und www.rad-laden.de biete sie an. 

www.rad-laden.de ist aber evtl. mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Ich habe da zwar auch schon ohne Probleme gekauft, ohne jedoch diesen Thread vorher gekannt zu haben. Diesen sollte man sich vorher zu Gemüte führen, um auf eventuelle unliebsame Überraschungen vorbereitet zu sein. So scheint der Einkauf dort nicht immer problemlos zu funktionieren.

Ansonsten kann man auch Lauftrikots nehmen, die dann gar keine Taschen haben. Ich habe je eins von Odlo und Nike, die auch auch zum Biken hernehme. Vom Verschleiß her verhalten die sich nicht anders als die Biketrikots.

Hier als Beispiel die Rückentaschen bei einem Rotwild Herren- und einen Damentrikot:


----------



## KarinS (16. Februar 2012)

schau Dir doch mal die Scott Trikots Sumita an. Haben einen schönen
Schnitt, relativ anliegend und nicht Schlafanzugmäßig. Mit Maloja +
Rucksäcken habe ich nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Trikots
"ribbeln" sich ab und ziehen Fäden. Teilweise nach einmal fahren mit
Rucksack. Und das kann's bei der Kohle die Maloja verlangt echt nicht sein.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Februar 2012)

danke nochmal für die weiteren Tipps!

Das mit den Maloja-Rucksack-Problemen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen... und ich fahre immer mit Rucksack.
Ich habe ein Sombrio-Shirt das extrem empfindlich ist... aber hier und da mal ein gezogener Faden bleibt nicht aus, die BIke-Klamotten müssen ja viel ertragen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir vor paar Tagen ein Gonso-Shirt beim Rose gekauft, das hat zwar eine Tasche, aber die liegt seitlich mit Reißverschluß, da liegt kein Rucksack auf. Irgendeine schnelle Tasche find ich schon praktisch, z.B. für ein Taschentuch. Ich hab ein uraltes Shirt mit ner Tasche am Ärmel, das ist super!


----------



## britta-ox (10. Mai 2012)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von welcher firma ist denn das?


----------



## Deleted 225240 (10. Mai 2012)

@britta_ox troy lee designs (steht ja drauf tld) 

Qloom wäre vielleicht noch was:

http://www.qloom.ch/de/kollektion?PRODUCTID=79


----------



## jo7840 (10. Mai 2012)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Von welcher firma ist denn das?


troy lee designs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (10. Mai 2012)

Troy Lee Designs Girls Skyline Jersey, CHF 71.90 - Freeride *...*


----------



## britta-ox (10. Mai 2012)

Dank euch!


----------



## britta-ox (10. Mai 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Troy Lee Designs Girls Skyline Jersey, CHF 71.90 - Freeride *...*


Danke fürs raussuchen, mate!

Leider versenden die nicht nach D und woanders find ichs nicht
 "Wir versenden generell nur innerhalb der Schweiz und dem Fürstentum Liechtenstein."


----------



## 4mate (10. Mai 2012)

Wollte erst den Link nicht posten, da Schweiz...
Da alle anderen Angebote englischsprachig waren habe ich ihn dann doch genommen 

Mach mich auf die Suche, das Jagdfieber hat mich gepackt!


----------



## 4mate (10. Mai 2012)

Egay 54 Dollar aus Amiland - aber braun!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Troy-Lee-Designs-Skyline-Jersey-Girls-Womens-Green-MTB-/300594181906

Oder

https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products.php?cat=170

Direkt vom Hersteller 

Noch andere Anbieter in Amiland, aber keine in D, A oder CH 
 Andere Idee: Goldplate?!


----------



## britta-ox (11. Mai 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Mach mich auf die Suche, das Jagdfieber hat mich gepackt!




Dankeschön!

Soll aber wohl nicht sein. Braun gefällt nicht und bei dem 2. link hab ich mich schon über den Preis von 44$ gefreut, aber beim anmelden bieten die wieder nur US-Staaten an und ohne geht nix weiter.
Naja, werd auch ohne dasTeil überleben. War halt mal eins, das mir echt gefallen hat.


----------



## Brig (11. Mai 2012)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> 
> Soll aber wohl nicht sein. Braun gefällt nicht und bei dem 2. link hab ich mich schon über den Preis von 44$ gefreut, aber beim anmelden bieten die wieder nur US-Staaten an und ohne geht nix weiter.
> Naja, werd auch ohne dasTeil überleben. War halt mal eins, das mir echt gefallen hat.


 
Britta,
du kannst sonst meine Adresse als Lieferadresse angeben und ich schicke es dir dann an deine DE Adresse


----------



## britta-ox (11. Mai 2012)

Brig schrieb:


> Britta,
> du kannst sonst meine Adresse als Lieferadresse angeben und ich schicke es dir dann an deine DE Adresse


Hey, das ist ja nett!
Danke für das liebe Angebot, ich überleg mirs!

LG Britta


----------

